# Adoption



## Jack D. Holden (Mar 16, 2010)

My wife and I live in Louisiana and have a pigeon house (pigeonier)
which has not had resident pigeons for over 20 years. We would like to adopt up to 26 pigeons. We will pay for shipping and related expenses. The pigeons
will be well cared for, fed daily and released after they are established in
the pigeonier. We are not interested in fancy breeds, just feral folks
that need a happy home. Can you help??


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Can you post some photos of the facility; and tell us more about yourselves ? 

Also...regarding the process itself....can you describe your intention and the steps you would take with the pigeons from the day you receive ?


----------



## Jack D. Holden (Mar 16, 2010)

Good morning. First, we are not hunters. My wife and I live in Pointe Coupee Parish, Louisiana and have restored an 1830s pigeonier (loft) as well as
other early Louisiana buildings (including our home). We would like to reestablish free rangeing (flying) pigeons in the loft. We will keep the
pigeons in the loft until they adjust to their new location (advice is welcome
since we have little experience with pigeons). Once released, we will feed daily. We would prefer feral pigeons since we have hawks in the area.
We keep free rangeing chickens who happily share our space with us. I will
send you images if you are interested. You can contact me at [email protected] or 225-921-2556 (cell), Thanks for your interest.
You can google Maison Chenal Pointe Coupee or LaCour House Point Coupee
to get some idea of what we are about. We are not a comercial venture.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if ferals can be free flown...?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely offer. Your home sounds very nice. You might try contacting member Elizabethy (Elizabeth Young) on here, as she helps adopt out the unwanted pigeons in the San Francisco area, and there are many, many, many needing homes immediately. They are in danger of being euthanized. They are open to shipping and have a small adoption process and application to fill out. They have many pigeons, mostly Kings, which make better "prisoner" birds; i.e. birds kept in a loft and large aviary/flight pen that is enclosed. 

Kings are mostly "couch potatoes" and don't do a huge amount of flying in general. They are generally bred in small cages and sold as "meat" birds, especially in the live animal markets in Chinatown in SF. Many are bought by well-meaning people and set "free" or taken to shelters. They cannot survive on their own so when they are set "free" they end up at shelters if they make it that far. They are often calm, docile birds and bigger and heavier than normal pigeons. They overpower our homeless ferals in the Bay Area since there are just so many of them needing homes!

Others are available though but Elizabeth would be the best person to contact. And yes, former ferals can *sometimes *be flown/taught to fly, it just depends on each individual bird. That's why often the Kings make such great starter birds, as they are easier to tame and are less worrisome since they don't fly free. Hawks are a terrible problem for free-flying birds. Please do talk with Elizabeth, I'm sure she would be happy to answer any questions. Here is one of her latest posts complete with links to her sites about the pigeons available. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/l...need-of-homes-42664.html?highlight=elizabethy

She will of course suggest you make sure there aren't any available locally first. Good luck! Please feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, Maryjane!

I couldn't have said it better myself. 

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue


----------

